# My Plan: Dog Crate



## thatkiidsean (Jun 23, 2014)

Good evening guys!

I came up with a plan, and I want you guys' input and suggestions. I was thinking about getting an extra large dog crate, and inside, I would keep the litter box, water bottle, and food dish. The bottom will be covered with fleece and Timothy hay, and of course there will be toys for the bun to play with! She will be kept in here while I am at school/work, and when I'm home, I will let him/her out of the crate to let him/her hop around and play. When he/she gets older and is more litter box trained, I will keep the crate door open and bunny-proof my room and let the bun hop around there. Do any of you guys have this set up with a dog crate, and if so, could you please post pictures so that I can see what it looks like? I am open to any and all suggestions! Thank you!
:stikpoke


----------



## Azerane (Jun 23, 2014)

There are a few people on here who use dog crates, some people even add a shelf to them for an extra level. Make sure you buy one that's going to be a suitable size for when the bunny reaches adult size.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 24, 2014)

Until bunny is litter trained, I wouldn't put down fleece. I would just have the litter box with litter in it. The hay should either be inside the litter box or in a hay rack above the litter box (so that bunny has to be sitting inside the litter box to access the hay). If you put hay down on the floor, then bunny will pee on the floor. 

I'd also suggest getting an x-pen that can wrap around the crate when you let bunny out. Until bunny is litter trained, you probably won't want him having too much space. That would only encourage potty accidents. Best to keep the space limited until trained well.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 24, 2014)

Also, did you ever check out the links that Azaene gave earlier:
_http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/2013-cages-youve-made-73877/ 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/2014-cages-youve-made-78595/ _

Those show lots of cages. The first link of 2013 cages has pics of a dog crate cage on pages 2 and 8_._


----------



## Bville (Jun 24, 2014)

I used a dog crate for a little while and my only problem with it was that it only had one door on the front and I had to crawl into it to reach the back. I'd suggest getting the kind with two doors so you can reach in easier.


----------



## PaGal (Jun 24, 2014)

I have three buns. My two girls are in one extra large dog crate and my boy is in another. They are in a room that right now that is used only for the buns. They all get time out to run around, just not together since they are intact.

I agree with not placing fleece in the cage and placing hay either in the corner of the litter box or a hay rack hung above it. You want your bun to have to be completely in the litter box when munching on the hay. Buns potty while eating so this helps to make litter training easier. Having to lay on the plastic bottom of the cage is not a torture, in fact my buns seem to prefer it. 

You can use a cat litter pan or you can think outside the box and use a plastic storage bin or even a baking dish. What I have found that works best is a plastic storage bin. If you have a hay rack hung inside it then any hay that falls out will not get all over the cage or even outside of the cage so less mess. If it has high sides you can cut part of one side shorter for your bun to hop over. If your bun turns out to be a digger or sprays when peeing this will help contain that mess. 

With the girls cage I did add a second level as they are very active. I will try and remember to post some pics later as I'm waiting for my coffee to kick in.

I bought both of my cages brand new off ebay for $60 which is way less than you would spend at a pet store and usually what people around here ask for a used one. Both have two doors which gives you more options on how to set it up. The price included shipping and each was delivered in three days. I can't remember the name of the place but it had something to do with massage. They sell some pet supplies as well as massage supplies.


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you for your input! How would I build a second level, or even a hay rack? I plan on getting a crate big enough for a greyhound.. What should I put in the crate? And how will I know when the rabbit is fully litter trained?


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 24, 2014)

Where do you guys get the squares for the NIC enclosures? When my bunny gets older, I think I'm going to build one for her. If there's a good tutorial online that I can read, can you please post it? I have checked out the dog crate enclosures, and I am confused on how to build a second level. Could someone help me? Thank you!:USAflagwaving:


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2014)

I think they buy them from Target or Bed, Bath, and Beyond. That's from memory since they aren't sold over here. There are some that come with different sized squares in the grids though (possibly the target ones) so you have to be careful about which ones you buy, as a bunny's head might get stuck in the larger squares. They come in black or white, and sometimes other colours too.

See how there's panels with five sqaures and panels with eight squares: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-xYLRa90rrGw/TxNlx06JpxI/AAAAAAAAARc/wLOY6cu7d3E/s1600/exampl+cg.jpg Avoid the larger squares, although some places come with them in a mixed box of the different sizes, if that's the case, use the larger squared grids for the shelf supports of the roof of the condo.

A google search on how to build a rabbit condo should bring up some youtube videos about the process, it involves a mega about of zip ties. Shelves are created using grid panels with plywood or similar on top, often with wooden dowels as extra support underneath. It would be a similar process to create a shelf in a dog crate, some wooden dowels for support and a piece of plywood with an easy clean surface (like stick on lino tiles).


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 25, 2014)

What are the NIC cubes called just NIC squares? If I go to Target


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 25, 2014)

thatkiidsean said:


> What are the NIC cubes called just NIC squares? If I go to Target



"NIC" is a trademark, standing for "Nice Idea Cubes" - the squares are assembled into cubes. 

I wouldn't ask for "NIC" at Target, or anywhere else, really. The name may not mean anything to them. Target doesn't sell NIC-brand wire squares. They DO sell the generic version. Just ask for "wire squares you assemble into cubes". They'll know what you mean. That's where I bought the wire squares I use to block bookcases off from bunny predation. Get a package of cable-ties (sometimes called zip-ties) to connect them together, as the plastic pieces which come with the squares won't hold the squares together well enough in this application. 

You should also look at wire shelving, which you can buy at Home Depot or Lowes or any other big box home supply store. They come in different widths and lengths, and are sturdier than the squares. I built the second floor of Scone's/Natasha's cage from wire shelving.


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.storesupply.com/pc-12194-518-14-x-14-white-mini-grid-panel-30101.aspx

Are these what I am looking for?


----------



## maidance (Jun 25, 2014)

thatkiidsean said:


> http://www.storesupply.com/pc-12194-518-14-x-14-white-mini-grid-panel-30101.aspx
> 
> Are these what I am looking for?




Yes! Exactly. I haven't seen that website before, thanks for linking it. The squares at target tend to be a mix of the ones you linked and similar looking ones with bigger holes in them that small bunnies can get their heads stuck in, so if you can find them cheeper someplace else, I'd say go for it. Also sometimes sears has them


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow Target is so different between Australia and USA lol we can't get half the stuff you guys can!


----------



## PaGal (Jun 26, 2014)

Pics might be the easiest way to explain. I'll see if I have any and if they'll load for me. My computer and RO have not been getting along well lately.


----------



## PaGal (Jun 26, 2014)

You can find hay racks at pet stores or feed and seed stores. Or you can get something somewhere else that you think would work.

Thumps hay rack is a plastic storage cube, the sides and bottom are grids and the top is open. They sell them at most dollar stores or the like. I simply cut an opening in one side for him to be able to eat.

The girls hay rack is sold at wal marts in the home improvement section where they also sell shower heads. It's original purpose is to hang in the shower to hold soap and stuff. 

I drilled for holes at one side of their litter boxes, two on the left and two on the right. Through each set of two holes I looped a zip tie. I then loop a shower curtain hook through openings in their hay racks and attach it to the zip ties. I can remove and reattach them quickly for cleaning.


----------



## rachaeeelanneee (Jun 26, 2014)

Here's my Moo's cage!
Sorry, it's messy. 
Anyway, I got an extra large dog crate, and took apart Moo's old cage to use for the upper and slanted side level. I used zip ties and wooden dowels to hold the levels up, and cheapie dollar store carpet to cover. The bottom just has a big fleece blanket. I have two hay balls, one hay rack, and of course his litter box. His water isn't in the picture. But anyway, hope this helped!

:biggrin:


----------



## shelby_jonesss (Jun 30, 2014)

I think I might be a little late responding to this topic- but I might as well answer  I keep my bunny in an extra large dog crate and every time I'm home I let him out. He's not fully potty trained but once he is he will be moving into my room


----------

